# Kindling Flames



## Julie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new to this whole writing thing, but I thought I would come out and share my new books with you.

 and 

Originally the story was meant to be one book, but we were forced to cut it in two due to the length (over 150K in total). So, we are working hard to get Kindling Flames - Gathering Tinder free on Amazon. If it's not, you can pick it up at  Smashwords .

Here are the blurbs for the books:

Kindling Flames - Gathering Tinder

Fresh from college and with no real work experience, Victoria Westernly considers herself lucky to land the coveted position of personal assistant to Darien Ritter, the CEO and owner of a multibillion-dollar company. His busy schedule and eccentric ways are enough to keep her on her toes. But, all is not what it seems when Vicky discovers the handsome man employing her just happens to be the most powerful vampire in the area.

Kindling Flames - Flying Sparks

When Vicky becomes the target of a serial arsonist plaguing the city, Darien calls on the supernatural community to help. Pulling the creatures of the night together to cooperate on any project is troublesome at the best of times. The fact that the one responsible for the city's woes is a being of fire and magic leads the reluctant groups to a truce that makes Vicky starts to think that her job might be a bit more than one normal human can handle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Julie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you very much, I will keep you rules in mind as I go! I appreciate the opportunity to bring you these stories!


----------



## Julie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2014)

I would like to thank all the wonderful people out there on my Juniper Groves blog tour. You have been wonderful, 
Here are today's stops
http://thewonderingsofoneperson.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/kindling-flames-ancient-fires-series-book-1-juniper-grove-book-tour/
and
http://lauriethoughts-reviews.blogspot.com/2014/10/kindling-flames-ancient-fire-series.html


----------



## Julie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2014)

So excited to bring you this news! I just got the edits back on book three and it's going to be fantastic! Come on over and check it out.

Kindling Flames - Gathering Tinder is *FREE* on amazon! Go download you copy today!


----------



## Julie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2014)

There is now a goodreads giveaway for Kindling Flames Smoke Rising... Due out Dec 19. Go check it out


----------



## Julie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2014)

Just popping to let you all know that the first book in the Kindling Flames series will be out on Friday! 
 
And if you haven't gotten started yet... The first book is still free on Amazon!


----------



## Julie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2014)

Hurray! Hurray! Today is my birthday! And to celebrate, we are marking my series down to $2.99 for the second and third book. As always, the first book is free! Come check it out!


----------

